# A cool facebook app to decorate your photos



## sillycube

I've found a  fununy facebook app that can make fun of your photos. It's easily to  use. Em......not functional as picnik, photoshop. But it's good for  leisure sharing

my image: 





page: http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/ap...3219&ref=ts

app:  Login | Facebook


----------

